# Surfside Access 5 - great trip



## poobah_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

So i "got sick" around 12:00 pm yesterday and picked up my son at 3:00 and headed to Surfside.

Picked up some live shrimp and we were in the water at 5:45.

Right at about mile marker 6. From the first bar throwing into the 2nd gut (my annotation is: Beach ---- 1st gut ------1st bar-----2nd gut-----2nd bar-----3rd gut).

Low tide was 10:00 pm. 

Throwing live shrimp under a cork, got a full strikes but no real takers. After and hour we took a break. I selected some larger, more lively shrimps and went out to the 2nd Bar and threw into the 3rd gut. Immediate hit! It was non-stop for the next hour. We put 9 on the stringer, let three go. All were about 18-22" and fat!

My son was ecstatic, he caught 3 on his own, (in the past, I would hook them and he would reel them in) 

Water was trout green, and more or less flat, a few choppy rollers, but not bad at all. 

I have a feeling the next few days are going to be epic for the surf.

PooBah


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Your son is a happy camper. Good for you, great catch.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds like yall had a blast. Good report also!


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

We tried to make it out to the "2nd bar" yesterday morning, the water looked great.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

NICE!! He's a happy dude!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's awesome, looks like he had a blast


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice pics. Good to see it's getting right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Catch!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Y'all must have just missed them. I read somewhere that someone caught between 150 and 1000 in one day in that same area. :rotfl:


----------

